# AGR INFO



## Rail Freak (Nov 9, 2008)

I understand there are only so many AGR Pt.s seats available on different routes. Is the only way to find out be by calling an agent? How would this affect the H-Room?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 9, 2008)

The *GREAT* thing about AGR awards is that if there are any seats or rooms available on the train (even if it is the *LAST* seat or room  ), you can get it for an award *AT THE SAME POINT VALUE*! B) It doesn't matter if you book 11 months in advance (at the lowest bucket) or 11 hours in advance (at the highest bucket), as long as even 1 seat or room is available, it's your award and for the same level! 

Case in point: On my recent trip, out of 4 trains that I took westbound, I got the *VERY LAST* room on *2* separate trains - and for no increase in points! B)


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 9, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> The *GREAT* thing about AGR awards is that if there are any seats or rooms available on the train (even if it is the *LAST* seat or room  ), you can get it for an award *AT THE SAME POINT VALUE*! B) It doesn't matter if you book 11 months in advance (at the lowest bucket) or 11 hours in advance (at the highest bucket), as long as even 1 seat or room is available, it's your award and for the same level!
> Case in point: On my recent trip, out of 4 trains that I took westbound, I got the *VERY LAST* room on *2* separate trains - and for no increase in points! B)


Maybe I am confusing AGR Pts with Rail Pass?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 9, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The *GREAT* thing about AGR awards is that if there are any seats or rooms available on the train (even if it is the *LAST* seat or room  ), you can get it for an award *AT THE SAME POINT VALUE*! B) It doesn't matter if you book 11 months in advance (at the lowest bucket) or 11 hours in advance (at the highest bucket), as long as even 1 seat or room is available, it's your award and for the same level!
> ...


Sounds like you are. For the rail pass, yes indeed there are only so many low bucket seats per train. Once they are gone, you have to pay the step up charge to the higher bucket to ride that train.

With an AGR award, as the_traveler noted, if there is a seat or a room still available and you call up, it's yours. Even if it is the very last seat/room on that day's train. The only exception to that rule is during the few blackout periods. Like you won't get an AGR award on Thanksgiving weekend for example.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Nov 9, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Like you won't get an AGR award on Thanksgiving weekend for example.


Even if you have select plus status?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 9, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Like you won't get an AGR award on Thanksgiving weekend for example.
> ...


With Select Plus status, assuming that space is available in coach or First class, one can indeed still use points to get a reservation. However it does come at a steep price, as one needs to use almost double the normal amount of points to get that reservation. One cannot however get a sleeper during the blackout periods at any cost.


----------



## Becky (Nov 10, 2008)

> Like you won't get an AGR award on Thanksgiving weekend for example.


Yes, you can. If you pick through the mind field of blackout dates. I'm using a 2 zone AGR award starting on Friday the 28th. I couldn't continue the award from Chicago to Springfield, because of changing trains on the 30th.


----------



## ralfp (Nov 11, 2008)

AlanB said:


> With Select Plus status, assuming that space is available in coach or First class, one can indeed still use points to get a reservation. However it does come at a steep price, as one needs to use almost double the normal amount of points to get that reservation. One cannot however get a sleeper during the blackout periods at any cost.


Except money. A little skirting of the rules and AGR points could be traded for money. 

And, as Becky alluded to, the blackout dates have holes (Nov. 25-26, Nov. 29-Dec. 1 are blacked out, before Nov. 25 and Nov. 27-28 are fine). You can be on a train during all of the blackout days, thought Dec. 1 would require taking the Nov. 29 Texas Eagle from LAX to CHI (arrives 3 days later).

I gave my parents a SWC trip (2 zone bedroom), which they're taking between X-mas and New Year's. 'Twas the last bedroom on the train.


----------

